# Rocky Mountain Revolution



## DSGB (Sep 29, 2004)

Anybody use these before? I've only talked to one guy that uses them and he swears by them. They're supposed to fly like field points and reduce deflection - which is the problem with most mechanicals. I ordered some yesterday, because I saw them on sale at Archery Experts


----------



## beretta (Sep 29, 2004)

That looks sorta like the old Puckett's BloodTrailer. You have to figure that it may or may not open, when  you have a slider. :  Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 29, 2004)

Holler at bowbender for a good opinion.

MBD


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been using the RM Revolution mechanical broadheads for several years now.  They fly exactly like my field points and have performed very well on the deer I have shot.

The best feature about these heads is that they open from the rear which eliminates the possibilty of deflection on angled shots which is common with some front opening heads.

I think you will like them.

Dave1
Winter Springs, Florida


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 21, 2004)

A friend of mine hit a nice buck thru the liver with a four blade head and even with my dog we eventually lost the deer in deep water about midnight.

I killed that same buck a month and half later and the liver was healed up and you could clearly see the four blade wound scar.  Except for being slightly underweight the deer seemed to have been OK.

It's amazing how durable these animals are and what they can survive.

Dave1


----------

